# مدرس سوري في الرياض



## وئام (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مدرس سوري في حي العليا على استعداد لتدريس الطلاب في المرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة وخصوصاً لمواد اللغة الانجليزية واللغة العربية والرياضيات

للاستعلام

0541131948


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## وئام (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

الله يسلمك دانة الدنيا


----------



## وئام (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

سبحان الله


----------



## وئام (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## tjarksa (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

الله يوفقه ان شالله .


----------



## وئام (23 يناير 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

مشكور tjarksa

الله يوفقنا وإياكم أخي


----------



## وئام (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: مدرس سوري في الرياض*

لا إله إلا الله


----------

